

Google’s Don Dodge: Q&A site StackOverflow’s valuation “gave me a heart attack”  - michael_dorfman
http://venturebeat.com/2011/02/23/google-dodge-stackoverflow-overvalued

======
df07
This is taken completely out of context. He was referring to a fake stock
market for conference attendees at <http://secondmarket.com> where Stack
Overflow "closed" at something ridiculous like $365/share

~~~
jasonkilkner
It's not fake, people actually trade privately held shares on there.
Significant amounts of privately held facebook shares have been bought and
sold there and hence it's one of the sources of valuation.

He is right to say so though. I don't know about SO being worth 8 or 9
figures, that's very comical. If you don't think so, then I have a one way
first class ticket to reality that i'd like to sell you for $4,200.

~~~
frankdenbow
No, df07 is talking about the fake stock market game Secondmarket built for
the launch conference. <http://simx.secondmarket.com>

------
rudiger
Questions: What's Stack Overflow's valuation, who valued it, and what are the
terms?

~~~
michael_dorfman
As far as I know, only one of those questions has been answered publicly-- the
middle one, and the answer is: "a group of investors lead by Union Square
Ventures and including Ron Conway, Chris Dixon, Caterina Fake, Naval Ravikant,
Nirav Tolia, Joshua Schachter, Micah Siegel, and Bob Pasker."

(Cf [http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2010/05/announcing-our-
series-...](http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2010/05/announcing-our-series-a/))

As you can see from the linked article, SO raised $6MM, but the terms and
valuation have not been made public (as far as I know.)

------
svlla
who cares what a professional shill thinks anyway.

